# Railing job



## aametalmaster (Nov 4, 2013)

This is what i have been doing at work for the last few weeks. Normally we make these work platforms and they have 2x2 sq tube posts and welded cross bars from 1 1/2" tubing. This batch of platforms has 1 5/8" formed railing with cross rails that need coped. So i have like 390 rail sections to fit and tack together for the welders. Plus they have pockets that the rails sit in and need to all be removable. I have found the quickest way to cope the 1 5/8" tube is with a grinder and 36 grit sanding disc. Like 30 seconds per end. Just measure between the uprights and add 1/2". Then scribe a line 1/4" from the tube end and grind to the line while feathering to the center of the tube then roll the tube 180 degrees and do the other side. Piece of cake...Bob


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice work, Bob.........as usual.  

Steve


----------



## David (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice fitting Bob!  Should be able to do it with eyes closed after that run is finished.  

David


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 25, 2013)

Well we got that big job all done in time for the company to sell 8 more units. It will be mid summer before all of those are finished. The engineers are trying to standardize some of the sizes in width so they should go better. We did get a notching die for the scotchman ironworker but i have to walk a country mile to use it. I said i would put their die in my arbor press and have it at the corner of my bench it would be easier...Bob


----------

